# Malaga



## bahesson (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone living in Malaga...the old city area? I would love to hear your feelings about living there. I am considering retiring from the US to there in a couple years.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Google .. Travels with Toby.. For a few years now they have had a blog mostly photography, there are some good entries on their trips to Spain...

They are an American couple who plan to retire to the Malaga area _(unless it's you)_

_
Travels with Toby_
Retirement information
My husband and I hope to retire to Málaga, Spain and I have been gathering links to websites with all kinds of retirement-related information, so I thought I’d create a post to put them all in one place. And, as I find more, I will add them here.
..

Hope that helps..
..
..


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

wow, this post is so old but thanks for the shout out! I'm the writer on Travels with Toby 
I am researching neighborhoods in Malaga and this came up in my search. what a fun surprise.


----------

